# The Strange Magic of: A Taste of Honey



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Disco. I am an addict. I will happily trade all of the Rap in the world, plus all Heavy Metal, for the the unabashed, pure hedonism of Disco. We're talking euphoria, we're talking kinesthesia, we're talking sexiness, we're talking dance. I've featured some Disco before: Tavares' "Heaven Must Be Missing an Angel"; Earth, Wind and Fire's "Let's Groove" spring to mind, and there's so much more. There is a wistful quality to Disco also, that hints at the transitory nature of human pleasure and happiness, and that urges one to definitely Seize the Night. And there is, later, a dark side in the period following the initial burst of Disco joyousness, the side expressed in Laura Branigan's "Self Control" and Billy Idol's "Flesh for Fantasy", where things get a bit dark and enigmatic. But let's return to the Golden Era and watch and hear Janice Johnson, B; and Hazel Payne, G, and Company doing _Boogie Oogie Oogie_. Let's get down!


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

I think Disco can also be spiritual if you reinterpret some of it that way.

I like Magma's take on Disco:

Magma - Call From The Dark (Ooh Ooh Baby)





Magma - Do the Music





Magma - I Must Return


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

And where do their fans go when they're done performing their 4 and a half minutes of disco music nostalgia? I'm glad the fad didn't last any longer than it did, because record companies were pressuring all types of artists to jump on the bandwagon. Even the Grateful Dead released a goofy disco cover of Dancing In The Streets back in '77. All I can say is thank heavens for Frank Zappa! He recorded the best disco satire of all time.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

starthrower said:


> I'm glad the fad didn't last any longer than it did.


The amazing thing is that the Disco fad lasted exactly as long as it needed to. And, in a way, it has sired much, much additional dance/pop down through the subsequent decades, to the delight of pleasure seekers such as myself. Fewer things are more devastating than the dreaded diagnosis of musical anhedonia, and often an aversion to Disco is an early symptom.....


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Ha! I'll admit I actually enjoy Boogie Oogie Oogie. It's good bit of harmless fun, and those black girls with their guitars sure are sexy!


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Where are all the disco fans?


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

I knew I had an album by them, but it took a while to dig it up. Only the classical section is organized so I spend some time browsing through various pop rock disco house metal albums. Conclusion is that I have much more disco than I first thought. Saturday Night Fever came out when I was 13 so that must have had something to do with it. Tavares, Trammps, Donna summer, Chic, Silver Convention, Amanda Lear, Foxy. You see, I have no shame :lol:
To quote the Pet Shop Boys : "..you dance to disco, and you don't like rock"
Wonderful joyful music that brings out that excited, somewhat nervous feeling just before a proper night of clubbing. Love it.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

starthrower said:


> Where are all the disco fans?


A Disco fan lives deep inside all of us. But only some acknowledge that truth about themselves, and are thus liberated to ascend like gods....


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

You speak the truth, old wise one! But I still never bought a disco record.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

starthrower said:


> You speak the truth, old wise one! But I still never bought a disco record.


There is still time, and hope .


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

40 years ago when I was fifteen, my cousin's husband bought all the disco records, and he gave me all his cool rock albums. 
My god bless him! I don't know if he still listens to his disco records, but I still listen to the rock stuff!


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

starthrower said:


> 40 years ago when I was fifteen, my cousin's husband bought all the disco records, and he gave me all his cool rock albums.
> My god bless him! I don't know if he still listens to his disco records, but I still listen to the rock stuff!


Ecstasy is to listen to both :lol:. All while driving a fast car on a scenic, curving road on a beautiful day. This is a pleasure that is one of the benefits of Modern Times.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Listening to music while driving is one of life's great pleasures. There aren't a lot of scenic routes where I live. So I have to go at least 20-30 miles out of town to get to the higher elevations.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Back in the 70s, my mother bought Boogie Oogie Oogie. I was about 12 or 13 and started to move on in my musical tastes to guitar rock and roll. I'm very familiar with A Taste of Honey. And I too have a soft spot for disco because I stated to listen and appreciate music when I was nine or ten in the mid 70s, just when disco was taking off. Nostalgia can be quite a powerful thing. Listening now takes me back to those youthful carefree days.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Here is a later version of A Taste of Honey, with only the bassist half of the original duo. But the beat goes on....


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

The tackiest Disco in Oz was the Silver Studs






Maybe I should post this in the worst songs of all time thread!


----------

